# Wish List for Santa



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A Polaris Rush.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

drsparky, the man said TOOLS , not toys.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

One of these bad boys:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Now that Thanksgiving is over, what tools are you going to ask Santa for this year?


God it feels like we just did this last week.:blink:

You home Ken?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*kWish*

I would like a 12 inch drywall knife like the one I loaned to my son that was returned with both front edges turned up. How does someone do that?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

paul d. said:


> drsparky, the man said TOOLS , not toys.


That is a tool; some of the sites I visit are only assessable by snowmobile or helicopter in the winter. The company sled is a 1997 Ski Doo Sandic, it is too heavy.








I wish Santa would bring me new Rush.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll take one of these.:2guns:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool, I've been looking for a Glock 20.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

drsparky said:


> That is a tool; some of the sites I visit are only assessable by snowmobile or helicopter in the winter.


It's "accessible", not "assessable".


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

steelersman said:


> It's "accessible", not "assessable".


Oops. :001_huh:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Mine includes a Benfield miter box, a new m12 screwdriver and about half a dozen other m12 tools, a fiberglass or stainless steel fish tape, a 3/4 inch bender and handle and a new hammer.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

an electrical job, not a construction labor job... god i hope this economy picks up haha. 

oh yeah... acceptence in next years line school would be nice too.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Another sprinter with a new mechanic. Two vans are better than one. :thumbsup: I would also love a Hotbend. But Im having a hard time justifing 900 bucks for it...... Can anyone tell me why its so expensive. Its not exactly cutting edge technology....is there a knock off somewhere for less.?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Work


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Faultfinder


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> A Polaris Rush.


What would that set Santa back? 

I have not ridden a snow mobile for about 35 years and the one I drove was very much like this one. A lot has changed.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

SUMMER.

And if i need a polaris to get there...I'll take that gun out to the garage,sit on my Harley, and blow my brains out.

I HATE WINTER!!!!!! and it aint even started yet.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

I want Mrs. Claus


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> It's "accessible", not "assessable".


I was able to figure out what he meant just by reading the rest of the words in the sentence.

So easy, even a 5th grader could do it


----------



## msdmsd (Nov 27, 2009)

knipex needle nose, and wera or wiha screwdrivers


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

New service van with 4X4......

View attachment 2234


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

A nice modest home with this for my yard


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to become a chick magnet.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I want to become a chick magnet.


\


Best wish yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> \
> 
> 
> Best wish yet. :thumbsup:


Time is running out. I'm getting old, fat, bald and ugly. :laughing:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i wish my old friend in new york gets a pair of sidecutters he cant pull the handles off of. :whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

bob badger said:


> what would that set santa back?
> 
> I have not ridden a snow mobile for about 35 years and the one i drove was very much like this one. A lot has changed.


$10k


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That Santacruz is half the price of the snowmobile!!!

And you can option it up to 75% of the $10k snowmobile. Insane!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I want to become a chick magnet.


Take it from me, it's not all it is cracked up to be:laughing:

.....*trust me, I'm a Diver...*:thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> That Santacruz is half the price of the snowmobile!!!
> 
> And you can option it up to 75% of the $10k snowmobile. Insane!



And it's still junk because it's still missing a motor. :laughing:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

> And it's still junk because it's still missing a motor. :laughing:


Don't need a motor, it's for downhill only:thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

eddy current said:


> Don't need a motor, it's for downhill only:thumbup:


Thats cool, they have a great place for that where I vacation in the summer, they chair lift you and the bike to the top of the hill and let you out to ride down. :thumbsup:


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Trimix-leccy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> .....*trust me, I'm a Diver...*:thumbup:


well then, have I got a job for you!!!!:brows::laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I want to become a chick magnet.


like so?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I want to become a chick magnet.


 
Sorry. That position is already filled.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Sorry. That position is already filled.


 Man I haven't seen that show in for ever.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

where can I get one of these


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> where can I get one of these


 I don't know if you find out see if she has a twin.:thumbup:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

:thumbup:I want work like back in 2000


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sparky480 said:


> :thumbup:I want work like back in 2000


 I don't think you will find anyone that will disagree with you on that.:no:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I don't think you will find anyone that will disagree with you on that.:no:


I miss the days of endless OT.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like to not loose my house this year. Not asking too much.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I would like to not loose my house this year. Not asking too much.
> 
> ~Matt


I hear ya on that one!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

CaptKirk, who is that?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

by the title of the picture: megan_fox4.jpg

I would assume its megan fox


~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> CaptKirk, who is that?


 Wait a min. I have already claimed her sister.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sparky480 said:


> I miss the days of endless OT.


 Me too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sparky480 said:


> I miss the days of endless OT.


 
Off-Topic?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Sparky480 said:


> I miss the days of endless OT.


 I was an OT whore. almost never turned it down.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> where can I get one of these


Just _one_? :001_huh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll settle for happiness, health, and good fortune for my family, self, and you and your loved ones as well.... oh yeah, and a pair of xray glasses, cause every day, wherever I drive I see hot young broads in bikini's all the time......


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I want to become a chick magnet.


 
It isnt as good as you might think. I have had more than my share over the years but now at 54 and single I think it should have been different.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

bigmikeb said:


> It isnt as good as you might think. I have had more than my share over the years but now at 54 and single I think it should have been different.



Haha right. It was a joke anyway. Those who know me know that I'm not a chick magnet. I never have been and I never will be. I spend too much time on internet electricians forums anyway. :blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I spend too much time on internet electricians forums anyway. :blink:


 You are not the only one. I spend way to much time on here.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I want a camel toe under my mistletoe :tt2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I want a camel toe under my mistletoe :tt2:


 I love some camel toe.:thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I want a camel toe under my mistletoe :tt2:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

captkirk said:


> :laughing::laughing:


 How about some camel toe of the pic that you posted?:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> How about some camel toe of the pic that you posted?:thumbup:


Great idea


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Great idea


 Me first........:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Me first........:laughing::laughing:


No problem.. I can wait a minute :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> No problem.. I can wait a minute :laughing:


 :laughing: I just fall out in the floor laughing.:laughing::lol:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I Dont mean to thread steal but does anyone own the Millwaukee 12v led flashlight...? is it worth the money..?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I'll settle for happiness, health, and good fortune for my family, self, and you and your loved ones as well.... oh yeah, and a pair of xray glasses, cause every day, wherever I drive I see hot young broads in bikini's all the time......




DITTO. And enough on 40 hrs pay that i don't need to work more.


If I need to work more than that to live....... I need a new job.

Or re-evaluate my life. Overtime just sucks the life out of you. gives you the false sence that your making money.

Stop and do the math.

No such thing as 'Extra money'. and if you need to give up your life and your family for it.......


Is it really worth it? Think about it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I Dont mean to thread steal but does anyone own the Millwaukee 12v led flashlight...? is it worth the money..?


Those LED flashlights give off a blueish light and not very bright from the ones I have seem.

I like the MAGLIGHT.. simple and bright white :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I want a camel toe under my mistletoe :tt2:



You have a debased mind.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You have a debased mind.


Seems you are the only one here voicing any objections..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Seems you are the only one here voicing any objections..


Doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Doesn't bother me a bit.


 
:laughing: like I care what bothers you..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :laughing: like I care what bothers you..


:sleep1:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Those LED flashlights give off a blueish light and not very bright from the ones I have seem.
> 
> I like the MAGLIGHT.. simple and bright white :thumbsup:


I have the smaller led maglight that takes two AA batteries and it is a piece of junk. Bright, I'll give it that much but the cap is constantly unscrewing slightly on it making it not turn on and it has some dumb feature that makes it flash or dimmer or flash SOS for you. On/off would have been perfectly fine for me. And man it eats batteries like nothin else.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I have the smaller led maglight that takes two AA batteries and it is a piece of junk. Bright, I'll give it that much but the cap is constantly unscrewing slightly on it making it not turn on and it has some dumb feature that makes it flash or dimmer or flash SOS for you. On/off would have been perfectly fine for me. And man it eats batteries like nothin else.


 
That is the light I carry on my tool belt. I get a new one every (5) years because of the lens plastic getting scratched up.

Other than that, it is problem free :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> I have the smaller led maglight that takes two AA batteries and it is a piece of junk. Bright, I'll give it that much but the cap is constantly unscrewing slightly on it making it not turn on and it has some dumb feature that makes it flash or dimmer or flash SOS for you. On/off would have been perfectly fine for me. And man it eats batteries like nothin else.


 
I've never had a problem with them 'turning on' by themselves.

As for flashing, I think it's a useful feature. Say, I'm doing a kitchen remodel, and drill a hole in the wall down into the basement where the wire is.

I set the flashlight over the hole, and turn it to 'flash'. I can go downstairs and spot the hole in a heartbeat. A steady light would be harder to spot many times.

And LEDs use a lot less power than a halogen or xeon lamp or whatever else the old ones use.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Seems you are the only one here voicing any objections..


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/i-miss-marc-9909/ :whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I've never had a probl;em with them turning on by themselves it's the cap unscrewing itself making it not turn on that bothers me.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/i-miss-marc-9909/ :whistling2:


 Are you saying you want Marc for christmas?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I'll take one of these.:2guns:


 awesome gun, have one beside the bed...I'd like a Glock .40 for the house and move the 9mm inot my truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> CaptKirk, who is that?


 one of the hottest chicks around and probably just as vapid to boot.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Are you saying you want Marc for christmas?


Its a link!  And no!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

captkirk said:


> where can I get one of these


The same place where you can get one of these:


9677294955355786512.jpg


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I want a new avatar for steelersman, Santa!


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I want a new avatar for steelersman, Santa!


Whatsa matta? You don't like my big ugly mug? :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Whatsa matta? You don't like my big ugly mug? :laughing:


Put a santa hat on. Like this>:jester: But different. lol

~Matt


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> The same place where you can get one of these:
> 
> 
> 9677294955355786512.jpg


 I'll take one of those also.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I'll take one of those also.:thumbsup:


That set was a present from last Christmas :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> That set was a present from last Christmas :laughing:


You have a debased mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Put a santa hat on. Like this>:jester: But different. lol
> 
> ~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You have a debased mind.


 
You already told me that and I heard you the first time 

Women DO get implants as presents from guys who like big toys :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> You already told me that and I heard you the first time


Excellent! You were paying attention then. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Excellent! You were paying attention then. :thumbsup:


 
:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :sleep1:


How did I know you were going to do that?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


>


Excellent!

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> How did I know you were going to do that?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> How did I know you were going to do that?


What goes around comes around


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What goes around comes around



:sleep1:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


----------

